# Looking for info on this shrimp *magic ebay auction*



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

Alltho im pretty confident this is a load of bull, or just a unsuitable way to care for these shrimp. Id like some more info on them. Anyone heard of this before? I think i may buy it out of curiosity. Are these rcs or something similar ?
You would have to top it off atleast and occasionally change water to add nutrients
Oh and what is a sea fan?
Everything ive seen via google leads me to believe its a saltwater/marine shrimp
http://cgi.ebay.com/Self-Sustaining-Marine-Eco-System-with-Mini-Shrimp_W0QQitemZ260205508545QQihZ016QQcategoryZ66788QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Save your $30. Did you notice they want $20 for shipping? Spend the $30 on something you really need.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

its one of those eco sphere death traps. the opae ula (never heard of scarlet shrimp before) are slowly starving to death. yes they have adapted to live in some of the harshest environments around and can live in fw to stronger than ocean salt water, but they still need some food. the algae growing in there is no where enough to sustain them long term. if taken care of in a standard brackish setup, these guys are reported to live up to 20 years. see petshrimp.com for more information on them.


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

dhavoc said:


> its one of those eco sphere death traps. the opae ula (never heard of scarlet shrimp before) are slowly starving to death. yes they have adapted to live in some of the harshest environments around and can live in fw to stronger than ocean salt water, but they still need some food. the algae growing in there is no where enough to sustain them long term. if taken care of in a standard brackish setup, these guys are reported to live up to 20 years. see petshrimp.com for more information on them.


Sweet, thats exactly what i wanted to know, was trying to make a interesting thread in the process, thanks!


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow i cant believe these come in sealed containers, that seems so wrong for so many reasons.
They do look like a great nano or bowl shrimp tho, with there needs and requirements being met of course. I have other shrimp on the list to acquire first not to mention a nice rack to hold the tanks


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

"The Scarlet Shrimps that live in the MiGi Ecosystem are quite comfortable. The Scarlet Shrimps in each MiGi Ecosystem are hand-raised in captivity, so that there is no harm to Scarlet Shrimp habitats in the wild. Scarlet Shrimps are only allowed to be hand-raised and aqua-cultured. They are not allowed to be harvested from the wild by the U.S. government or United States Department of Interior."

That's a load of bullcrap.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Ya just got to figure that would be a horrible existence and slow starvation...

Bill


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

Some more info on the shrimp at petshrimp.com
http://www.petshrimp.com/hawaiianredshrimp.html

They have something like this called EcoSphere? at Brookstone.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Halibass said:


> They have something like this called EcoSphere? at Brookstone.


Its basically a knock off of that.

If I remember correctly I have seen 50 or so shrimp like that for sale for like $30? + shipping... It was a while ago in the summer.


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

gotcheaprice said:


> "The Scarlet Shrimps that live in the MiGi Ecosystem are quite comfortable. The Scarlet Shrimps in each MiGi Ecosystem are hand-raised in captivity, so that there is no harm to Scarlet Shrimp habitats in the wild. Scarlet Shrimps are only allowed to be hand-raised and aqua-cultured. They are not allowed to be harvested from the wild by the U.S. government or United States Department of Interior."
> 
> That's a load of bullcrap.


I must be really tired, i didn't see the quotations i thought you were sticking up for this product. I was like omg he must be the guy selling them ;p

you know this guy is making a fortune from people who don't know better


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

I love the red eggs!
http://www.petshrimp.com/images/opaeulaberried.jpg


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

SlyDer said:


> I must be really tired, i didn't see the quotations i thought you were sticking up for this product. I was like omg he must be the guy selling them ;p
> 
> you know this guy is making a fortune from people who don't know better


Yes, I'm selling them 

But I've seen them in our LFS for $1 each, normally throw in a few extras. I actually have about 22 sitting in a tank right next to me computer  They actually don't eat much though...


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

another interesting fact is that there are variants of the opae ula that live in the same ponds but evolved claws to feed on other shrimp. sometimes those ecospheres get just one of those clawed shrimp then after awhile the owner(s) wonder what happened to the rest their shrimp lol


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

its very tragic what they do to these poor shrimps just becuase they can live a long time without food. how would you like to starve to death? they "claim" if you leave it in the sun algae grows and the shrimp feed of that but this rarely works and its hardly enough to sustain them for a long time


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

Someone gave my mom one of the eco spheres for christmas. I've been plotting on how to cut it open and keep them in a 10g


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

I wouldn't buy that. Just save your money!


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

gotcheaprice - how is it at all feasible for a hobbyist in Hawaii
to ship a dozen Opa'e ula to another hobbyist on the mainland?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Halocaridina rubra is the species of shrimp from Hawaii. These however, don't look like the same species. Halocaridina have a larger middle region. The shrimp he's selling look like cherries, which is worse, IMO.

They've sold those EcoSpheres for years and years BTW. I've actually not heard much bad about them when used with a large aquarium and very few shrimp. I wouldn't do it, but I think it has more history working than most people think.

Like I said, I wouldn't do it or suggest it, I just knew a place that had it work for years.


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

The st. louis science center has one of those set up for display. its about a 30 gallon sphere.


----------



## chikorita (Dec 20, 2007)

I feel bad for those shrimps that have to stay in the enclosed container like that .. horrible !!!!


----------



## shoteh (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone have an urge to buy them all then have people pay to take a bat and free willy?  that's pretty mean, though a cool idea, they shouldn't have to suffer.


----------



## Opae Ula (Apr 11, 2010)

Stereokills, there is a tiny plug on top sealed with fish tank putty you can cut open with a knife. Thats the only way. (Arnold Schwartsnegger voice)


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

I agree, they are a nifty concept at first glance but are pretty awful. I had a coworker buy a biosphere a while back. I tried to convince her to take it back but she was hip on the way it looked and assured me they were backed by something like PETA. Yeah right. Only two days in I pointed out that two were dead. It's been about 6 months now and there is still one flicking about.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

Ummmm... you guys know that this is a 2 year old thread right? lol


----------

